# Ohhhhh Lil miss......



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not to tempt you anymore but.....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

now thats just mean, she is well lush though -needs-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She really is a lovely girl, im tempted to keep her myself but i already have her mummy Calla who is the same colour. She is the biggest in the whole litter and im shocked she hasnt been snapped up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

She is just stunning.


I want sooo bad


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hmmmm how to steal a bunny from essex......


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She is so much like her mummy without the blue eyes


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwww bless she is, little bunny bum needs to come live here :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> awwww bless she is, little bunny bum needs to come live here :lol:


I think not, I'm closer rrr:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I think il put a bigger lock on the shed tonight.......


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thinks i can pick locks :drool:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I'l put the dog in there 

Fancy arguing with this?



















lmao


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil miss...haha will get my OH who lives in Essex to steal her for you!
Hi Frags hun....maybe PM me your addy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh no please dont show me pictures of your dog he looks so much like my joe when he was that age :cryin:

ooooh niki, fudge says your should :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwwww i just see in your sig that he passed over the bridge  Sorry x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh no please dont show me pictures of your dog he looks so much like my joe when he was that age :cryin:
> 
> ooooh niki, fudge says your should :lol:


Awwww Fudgieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cryin:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Psst lil miss, I have Frags Address from when I stole Dylan from her if you offer a good enough bribe I'll PM you with it.

She's gorgeous Frags!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awwww Fudgieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cryin:


think i have some pics of him i havent put on here actually......


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Psst lil miss, I have Frags Address from when I stole Dylan from her if you offer a good enough bribe I'll PM you with it.
> 
> She's gorgeous Frags!


You have clearly forgotten I moved before christmas :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Awwwww i just see in your sig that he passed over the bridge  Sorry x


its ok hun, still cant look at his pictures without bawling  can still hear his bark in my head

i think you should give me the bunny to make up for upsetting me
was worth a try!! :lol:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh good god Frags please stop being such a tease..... i love her!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> You have clearly forgotten I moved before christmas :tongue_smilie:


Damn I did forget you'd moved.  Where are you living now so I can come and visit?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil miss, if you could get her you could have her huni x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Lil miss, if you could get her you could have her huni x


nooooo shes mine! :cryin:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow stunning lady, I love the white tip to her ear


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Lil miss, if you could get her you could have her huni x


   I NEED A PLAN!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous  Would fit right in with the 3 lops here....I told OH that you had 12 babies to rehome and he just looked and shook his head, not that it would stop me! Risking upsetting my 6 stops me 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> She is gorgeous  Would fit right in with the 3 lops here....I told OH that you had 12 babies to rehome and he just looked and shook his head, not that it would stop me! Risking upsetting my 6 stops me
> 
> *Heidi*


noooo you cant has, shes mine, i just need a plan :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> noooo you cant has, shes mine, i just need a plan :lol:


I've been to Frags and stolen 2 babies already  so I can get there before you 
It would be like a mix up of Darwin and Kimba 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I've been to Frags and stolen 2 babies already  so I can get there before you
> It would be like a mix up of Darwin and Kimba
> 
> *Heidi*


thats just mean, steal her and bring her here LOL


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thats just mean, steal her and bring her here LOL


If I was stealing her, she would be staying here  
I loved Calla when I met her 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

damn it

:idea: i could try bribery, and say anyone who helps me steal her gets an animated signature :aureola:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

hmmmm, these people are wise to your plans!!! I am sure of it 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

naaaah they just think they are :lol:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl!! I've always said I've wanted one of Frag's buns... :idea:

wouldn't want to stress Lottie out though with bonding and another young bun though so going to have to say no


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> What a gorgeous girl!! I've always said I've wanted one of Frag's buns... :idea:
> 
> wouldn't want to stress Lottie out though with bonding and another young bun though so going to have to say no


Last chance :tongue_smilie: im not breeding anymore after these 

Heidi, youve also forgotten, I MOVED :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i neeeeeeeedddddd herrrrrr -throws tantrum-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i neeeeeeeedddddd herrrrrr -throws tantrum-


She nearly sold today lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> She nearly sold today lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I really need homes for them asap, they are getting to big.
The person was a time waster anyway lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:idea: put her in a box with pleanty of bubble wrap and hay, and tell mr postie to hurry :lol: :lol: :lol:
simples


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

:laugh:


Lil Miss said:


> :idea: put her in a box with pleanty of bubble wrap and hay, and tell mr postie to hurry :lol: :lol: :lol:
> simples


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

frags said:


> not to tempt you anymore but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bun!!! X


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

An idea, if lil miss is serious about wanting her but distance is the problem go post on general about arranging a run to get her from Frags to lil miss. 

I'm doing a run for someone this weekend. Taking a rat from Furry Friends near me to Southampton, since I'm going there to see mum this weekend anyway its pretty much on the way for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Kammie said:


> An idea, if lil miss is serious about wanting her but distance is the problem go post on general about arranging a run to get her from Frags to lil miss.
> 
> I'm doing a run for someone this weekend. Taking a rat from Furry Friends near me to Southampton, since I'm going there to see mum this weekend anyway its pretty much on the way for me.


I wish it was as easy as that, my fluff run post just got knocked down


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I wish it was as easy as that, my fluff run post just got knocked down


I guess most of the time posts for transport runs are a case of people being in the right place at the right time to do it. Like me doing the rat run, I'm doing that exact trip anyway so it makes no difference to us taking a rat for the ride as well and saves three or four people doing bits and pieces of the run.

Still may be worth a try, you never know with the bank holiday people may be travelling around anyway to visit family so could get a lucky run. I mean I would offer to help with it but not sure where lil miss lives to say ooh I'm passing there. Hmm how many furries can I fit in the car before we can't fit in ourselves lol.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

frags said:


> Last chance :tongue_smilie: im not breeding anymore after these
> 
> Heidi, youve also forgotten, I MOVED :tongue_smilie:


I know and its soooooo tempting! The OH said I could have more if I wanted to aswell!!

But any new bun would have to live with Alan & Lottie as I have nowhere else to keep them and I just think it'd be too much for Lottie, want her to have a quiet retirement 

Am so torn but I feel I have to do whats right by my exisiting two, I'd be heartbroken if I made them unhappy. Sooooo tempted though!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> I would offer to help with it but not sure where lil miss lives to say ooh I'm passing there.


im in sheffield hun, i think its a bit far for any one to be casually passing


----------



## osad3511 (Apr 26, 2011)

sounds a lil weird but its hard to explain when u only got part of a song in ur head....all i know is that it has a female singing/rapping on the chorus..has a same beat like as bobby brown in Ghostbusters 2 if that helps a lil.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Me thinks we have a spammer amongst us :


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Kammie said:


> I'm doing a run for someone this weekend. Taking a rat from Furry Friends near me to Southampton, since I'm going there to see mum this weekend anyway its pretty much on the way for me.


I know who Anna was talking about now hehe, shame Southampton is in the wrong direction to me lol.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I know who Anna was talking about now hehe, shame Southampton is in the wrong direction to me lol.


 You've been talking about me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Kammie said:


> You've been talking about me!


:lol: well when I was talking to Anna she told me that someone was picking up a rattie and wondered if I was anywhere near your journey :001_smile:

Unfortunately I'm in the wrong direction :crying: so that was the end of that lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :lol: well when I was talking to Anna she told me that someone was picking up a rattie and wondered if I was anywhere near your journey :001_smile:
> 
> Unfortunately I'm in the wrong direction :crying: so that was the end of that lol


I see. Nothing bad then.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Last chance :tongue_smilie: im not breeding anymore after these
> 
> Heidi, youve also forgotten, I MOVED :tongue_smilie:


No I didnt, I knew you didnt move far so I'm no further from you and closer than little miss  see me no silly!
I've just shown mum and she went awwwwwww! 
Do you know what, I really am tempted!  Its just a worry with the others  
If it were to go horribly wrong Frags, would you still have room to take her and rehome? I know your breeder stacks are going so thats why I ask. It would be a last resort I can tell you!
I know first hand how lovely your bunnys are  She wouldnt be showable would she, other than pet rabbit shows?

Lil Miss, your the maddest one on here with your group of 9, I want your honest answer on wether you would add another female to my 3 neutered males and 3 females if they were yours?

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You still got her Frags? Or has she gone to a new home already?

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just about to do a thread


----------

